# Awning lag screws through roof gutter



## klolsen (Aug 19, 2003)

I've got a 2003 27" Timberlodge TT in the shop with water damage. The source of the water, at first, was a mystery.

The rubber roof is in great shape, all soft seals are like new and the gutter has not pulled away from the siding. 

The water only showed itself during heavy sustained rain.(dripping from the top window frame) 
When I realized we had a leak it was too late, the paneling in the front bedroom had already started to blister. 

Being a new trailer, I'm in it every week giving it the once-over. (Not having a covered storage the trailer is subjected to the elements.)  I was surprised when I found the bedroom curtain with water stains. More puzzling was a small thunder storm, with little rain, had just passed and the curtains were dry. After closer inspection I found the paneling above the window had blistered.

Not until I put a water hose on the roof for the second time did we figure it out.  The first time everything stayed dry.  The second time we filled the gutter by blocking the drain spout at the end and allowing the water to rise.  Almost immediately after the level reached the awning lag bolts water started dripping from the window frame below.

What was happening was every time it rained the inside of the paneling got wet.  It was not until a heavy sustained rain did the leak flood the wall enough so water dripped from the window frame splashing the curtain causing water stains.

At first the manufactured denied the claim saying the cause was in the soft seals which only carry a 120-day warranty. This made my blood boil but I kept my cool. Finally, after several phone conversations, he did authorize the repair as covered warranty work. 
So, I encourage everyone to check to see if your awning is attached through the roof gutter and if so make sure it is sealed properly.

I'll be sure to update after the repair is complete.

The small amount of experience I've gained so far has taught me that there must be plenty more to learn.  

All you full timers & seasoned RV veterans, how about sharing your experience and knowledge of hidden problems so I don't have to learn (all) the hard way.

Thanks and Happy RV'n


----------

